# Side dash panels



## pomo (Dec 21, 2010)

what is the reason to remove that?


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

With a trim panel tool, insert it into the seam on the glove box side and pry outward. It will pop out. No screws or bolts, just a couple metal clips.


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh goodie now I can mount my eranium pu36 explosive space modulator!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Ummm, if you are going for the headlight switch, just open the fuse access door and go from the bottom.
I mention this because you change the switch for a fog install and the instructions say to remove the side panel....

Rob


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

If robby is right on what your trying to do I have a video of the process here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKPceURX49Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

